# to be supposed to



## rupertbrooke

*  It's got a multitude of meanings bot these are the most common:-be supposed to +* *infinitive* *= should* 

*Supposed to* in this sense means that something should be done because it is the law, the rule or the custom. However, in practice it is often not done:


I’m *supposed      to* tidy my room before I go to bed at night, but I always tidy it when      I get up in the morning instead.
In Germany you’re not *supposed to *walk      on the grass in the parks, but in England you can.
I’m *supposed      to* return these books by Friday, but I’m not sure whether I can.
  In the past tense, it is used to mean that something was planned or intended to happen, but did not happen. Note that in these examples, we can use* should have *is used as anas an alternative to *was* *supposed to*:



I      was *supposed to* go to Cuba for a conference last      year but then I got ill and couldn’t go.
Wasn’t      Tom *supposed to* be here for lunch? I wonder what’s happened to him!
I *should      have* gone to Cuba      for a conference last year but then I got ill and couldn’t go.
*Shouldn’t*      Tom *have* been here for lunch? I wonder what’s happened to him!
Is there a Turkish usage which covers them all?


----------



## snoopymanatee

In Turkish, we use the verb "_*gerekmek*_".



rupertbrooke said:


> *  It's got a multitude of meanings bot these are the most common:-be supposed to +* *infinitive* *= should*
> 
> *Supposed to* in this sense means that something should be done because it is the law, the rule or the custom. However, in practice it is often not done:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m *supposed      to* tidy my room before I go to bed at night, but I always tidy it when      I get up in the morning instead.
> .............._odamı toplamam_ _*gerekiyor*_.
> In Germany you’re not *supposed to *walk      on the grass in the parks, but in England you can.
> .............._çimlere basmamanız *gerekiyor*_.
> I’m *supposed      to* return these books by Friday, but I’m not sure whether I can.
> .............._geri götürmem *gerekiyor*_.
> 
> 
> In the past tense, it is used to mean that something was planned or intended to happen, but did not happen. Note that in these examples, we can use* should have *is used as anas an alternative to *was* *supposed to*:
> 
> 
> 
> I      was *supposed to* go to Cuba for a conference last      year but then I got ill and couldn’t go.
> ......_Küba'ya gitmem *gerekiyordu* ama_............
> Wasn’t      Tom *supposed to* be here for lunch? I wonder what’s happened to him!
> _.....................burada olması *gerekmiyor muydu*_? ............
> I *should      have* gone to Cuba      for a conference last year but then I got ill and couldn’t go.
> ............_Küba'ya gitmem *gerekiyordu* ama_............
> *Shouldn’t*      Tom *have* been here for lunch? I wonder what’s happened to him!
> _Tom'un öğle yemeğinde burada olması *gerekmiyor muydu*_? ............
> 
> Is there a Turkish usage which covers them all?


----------



## LaRishka

snoopymanatee said:


> In Turkish, we use the verb "_*gerekmek*_".
> ... Küba'ya gitmem *gerekiyordu* ama ...


snoopymanatee, what about "gidecektim" in this particular case? Does it sound right to translate "I was supposed to go to Cuba" as "Küba'ya gidecektim [de]"?


----------



## snoopymanatee

LaRishka said:


> snoopymanatee, what about "gidecektim" in this particular case? Does it sound right to translate "I was supposed to go to Cuba" as "Küba'ya gidecektim [de]"?



In that case, "_gidecektim_" also sounds natural to me.


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

You can also use 'lazım', however it's not natural to use lazım in some of your examples.

For instance: I’m *supposed to return these books by Friday, but I’m not sure whether I can.
Bu kitapları cumaya kadar geri götürmem lazım... or (geri götürmüş olmam lazım) or (iade etmiş olmam lazım)

*Wasn’t Tom *supposed to be here for lunch? I wonder what’s happened to him!
Tom'un öğle yemeği için burada olması lazım değil miydi? ...*


----------



## dingenc

Hello snoopymanatee,
I agree that "gidecektim" sounds natural but the meaning is different. When you say "gidecektim" you do not specify if you are supposed to go there. When you use "gidecektim" it sounds like you want to go there with your own wish.


----------



## Reverence

"Gidecektim" implies you were _planning _to go somewhere rather than _supposed _to. "Gerekmek" is the verb you're looking for, as previously stated.


----------

